# Eggs



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper LOVES eggs. How often and how much should I be giving him.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like to know too. Ace thinks they are the best thing since sliced bread. He's only had them a couple of times but the smell makes him go crazy.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

In addition to their meal, I would think not more than 1 or maximum 2 a week. That's a lot of protein so just guessing here but that sounds about right to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We home cook. Mi.e get eggs 3-4 times a week. But again.... We home cook.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried quail eggs? I get them sometimes from the Asian market. I like to hard boil them. Originally I made them for my granddaughter--just right for a 3 year old. But then I found out Lucy loves them too. I give her one a few times a week when I have them. They're very tiny (I think they're cute). 14 calories and I believe 1 gram of protein per egg. I cut them in half or quarters for Lucy and give her a piece at a time. I'm afraid she would just swallow a whole one whole.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Quail eggs are great for people who have Chicken egg allergies.

They are hypoallergenic. The enzymes in the eggs or whatever - it is impossible for humans to be allergic to quail eggs. They are very healing.

I should get some for Grace LOL


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Quail eggs are great for people who have Chicken egg allergies.
> 
> They are hypoallergenic. The enzymes in the eggs or whatever - it is impossible for humans to be allergic to quail eggs. They are very healing.
> 
> I should get some for Grace LOL


Good to hear! One of the reasons I tried them with Lucy was because she's allergic to, or at least can't tolerate, chicken. So I was a little nervous about chicken eggs for her.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> We home cook. Mi.e get eggs 3-4 times a week. But again.... We home cook.


Same here. 3-4 but that's because it's one of his main sources of protein. If he was eating commercial food I would give no more than 1 a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I home cook also but give 1/8 c. kibble at breckie & about 1/4 of a fresh cooked egg, any form (my eggs are quite large). I give the egg after the kibble. I have done this forever & I add that into the protein count for the day. It has not harmed any of my pups over the years. 
I also eat eggs EVERY day---I think they are a healthy source of protein and quite misunderstood.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I asked my vet about giving chicken as a treat, he eats Blue Buffalo and I thought he might be getting too much protein. She said that it was fine to give him the chicken, it was the processed dog food that you had to watch because some are so high in protein but we were fine with BB and boiled chicken. Mine loves anything we eat that is meat or bread! He thinks he is human. Loves fugi apples, of course he only gets small slices. I have not been successful with vegetables. Hates carrots and green beans...I sometimes give him pumpkin and chicken processed with the food processer if he has stomach issues, will not eat the pumpkin by itself.


----------

